# Brisket in smoke for how long?



## bswim (May 25, 2012)

How long do you run smoke on your briskets? I was under the impression that meats would only absorb a certain amount of smoke and beyond that it was just slow cooking them?

I hit Winco up hoping to find a packer tonight, sadly all I found was a small flat cut off very squarely but trimmed up nicely and a small point already trimmed up and cut off square on one end. Oh well, have to start on these briskets somewhere.

If worse comes to worse I'll have me a bunch of burnt ends


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2012)

bswim, morning....  I smoke my briskets for about 2 hours using a mix of mild wood and a dash of mesquite....

Smoking time, I find is dependant on the type of wood you use and the amount of smoke flavor you like....

Personally, I smoke some things for an hour or two... too much smoke can detract from the flavor....  Light flavored woods like alder you can smoke longer because the flavor is not overpowering....  Mesquite has a pretty intense flavor and I smoke for less than an hour...   One thing I have learned to do is mix woods...  Lighter flavor being the majority of the wood and maybe 10-20% mesquite for that distinctive flavor of the southwest.....  If you use chips, dust or pellets the mixed flavors are easy to do....  Using splits, the mixed flavors can be accomplished by adding chunks bought in bags at your local big box store....  chunks can be added to briquettes....  dust, pellets, and chips can be put in a foil pouch with holes punched in it and layed on briquettes too.... the foil pouch can be placed on or in proximity to a gas flame in a Bbq for smoke also..... 

Todd J recently came up with a mix for his pellets that I use in his Amazing Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) called Pitmasters Choice.....  It truly is a mild, sweet flavor that will do most foods proud... I really like it.....

Dave


----------



## bruno994 (May 25, 2012)

As for smoke, I smoke mine until they get foiled, between 165-170 degrees IT.  But it's a light, smoke, not a heavy smoke.  Hence the phrase, TBS or thin blue smoke.  I mostly use a mix of oak and mesquite along with Kingsford blue bag charcoal.  This past weekend I tried oak with hickory.  Not partial to either one.  Oak is free for me, and the hickory and mesquite are the same price.  Pecan is on my list to try next.  Got some, just haven't used it yet.


----------



## tlhiv (May 25, 2012)

I definitely smoke my liberally rubbed brisket until it reaches an internal temperature of 165°.  At that point, I liberally spritz (room temperature) apple juice and double wrap it in aluminum foil and continue until it reaches 195°.  If that's the only piece of meat that I have left to finish, then I might finish it in the oven; however, if there are other pieces of meat in the smoker that still need to cook, then I just let them all continue to smoke.

I have NEVER oversmoked my meat, and I smoke at about 225° - 250° until my meats reach 195° - 200° internal temperature (which is often 10-12 hours for my briskets).  The key, as bruno994 suggested is that you should make sure you have a Thin Blue Smoke.  You can use a little smoke for a long time, and it doesn't oversmoke.


----------



## bswim (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone!! Love this place!!

I'm going to be putting the rub on it tonight when I get home from work (about midnight) then it will be going in the smoker after I get back from the Mariners game tomorrow night


----------



## richiesmoker (May 25, 2012)

Somebody please hep me, I just bought a cajun injector smoker, that I like already and am excited about using, i'm going to smoke a brisket and pork tenderloin Saturday for Sunday ( I have to work Monday ) How long do you smoke this meat to get that butter melt meat I see people talking about, both are about 5lbs.


----------



## bswim (May 26, 2012)

Might get more info if you start a new thread, I have no problem with you posting on mine but if you post a new thread with your question as the subject you're much more likely to get the info you need.

From what I've seen, the only thing that is cooked by time is ribs. Everything else comes down to internal temperature to insure it's cooked all the way through.


----------



## cowboys fo eva (May 26, 2012)

Im entering a smoke out  competition in aug and i was wondering what i should smoke with the limited  time i have i read plating  for the judges starts a 1 pm and we start at about 630am


----------



## cowboys fo eva (May 26, 2012)

Im entering a smoke out  competition in aug and i was wondering what i should smoke with the limited  time i have i read plating  for the judges starts a 1 pm and we start at about 630am


----------

